
Star Trek Fans Make More Money (In This Specific Situation) - mojoe
http://compellingsciencefiction.com/blog/2016-10-23-2.html
======
mchernosky
Star Wars fans always ride single file... to hide their numbers.

------
mojoe
I'd recommend digging in to the raw data from the stackoverflow developer
survey, there's some good stuff in there

